# Cancelling eir DD



## Logo (16 Dec 2017)

Last week I signed up for eirs €40/ month BB & LL service. To date the landline hasn't worked and after numerous calls I have an appointment to rectify the problem next week. Today I received an email advising me that "Your bill amount is €47.36." I've tried to cancel the DD online with PTSB but it's not allowing me. I'm still within the cooling off period (and even if I wasn't they are not providing the service that I signed up for). Do I need to call into the bank to cancel the DD? Thanks


----------



## jpd (17 Dec 2017)

That depends on your bank.

With Bank of Ireland Online you can refuse SEPA Direct Debits (either next one or all further ones) fas long as you have the info (creditor name, id, etc)


----------



## valery (17 Dec 2017)

Go carefully.  I switched from Eir to Sky.  Followed the protocol re notice etc.  I was due a refund from Eir which I received.  However the following month I received a text message that they were going to put through the usual monthly direct debit.  I phoned them, they agreed it was a mistake and would cancel the direct debit.  However as a safeguard   I phoned AIB and cancelled direct debits from EIR. 
Eir attempted to put through the DD.  It was returned.  Within 5 days, I had a debt collector on their behalf hounding me by phone.  Eventually, it was sorted out,but it was very annoying.


----------

